# Microfilter replacement 07 Altima



## guinness08 (Nov 27, 2007)

Replacing Micro-filter in an 07 Altima Any suggestions?


----------



## jayjayp47 (Sep 30, 2006)

Easy task--these things get really filthy so replacing them as recommended is a good idea.


----------



## Host47 (Dec 4, 2007)

What kind of suggestions are you looking for?

For replacing your micro-filter, it depends on your environment, as well as how often you use your air conditioning (hot or cold). It may need to be changed every six months, or it may not need to be changed for a year or two.

There are different micro-filter that you can get. Three types that i know of are OEM filters, filters with 'extra filtration', and filters with a layer of carbon to deodorize the air that comes into your car.

If you need help in finding your micro-filter, it's behind your glove compartment. Underneath the glove box are two plastic pieces that act as the hinge for your glove box. You pull on the tabs on these inward towards the center of the glove box, and they will come out. Now your glove box is free, with the exception of a retraction line. From there, you can set your glove bx near the floor of your vehicle, and inside the dash you will see your micro-filter door. You can open the door and check out your micro-filter to see if you need to replace it or not.

-Mike


----------



## guinness08 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks much realizing that changing will keep air fresher..


----------



## guinness08 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thankyou for the update. I was definately looking for the location.. Other helpful hints much appreciated.


----------



## Host47 (Dec 4, 2007)

Sure thing, if you (or anyone else reading this post) needs additional help replacing the air filter, you can find it in the manual (for my 2005 Altima) here: Host47.com/stuff/2005 Nissan Altima Manual.pdf The "IN-CABIN MICROFILTER" section is on pages 8-21 through 8-23.

I'm going to post the link to that pdf in my profile, as it can be used for near-year Altimas, most likely 2002-2008 Altimas.


----------

